# Cathouse webcam



## bszaronos (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello all,

I put a webcam in my cat house. www.snarz.com click on the cathouse webcam link.

A bit of history.

We found a baby kitten that was left on our steps. We left her alone to see if the mom would come back. She never did, and the poor kitten was screaming her head off. So we brought her inside and took her to the vet. She was only 3 weeks old. We feed her and took good care of her. We never saw any other cats at all. Then 2 weeks later we found the mother and two black kittens living under our shed. I built a small house for them out of an old microwave stand. But i didn't like that. So went and bought all kinds of wood and built them a proper home. It has multiple layers, slanted shingled roof, and an overhang so that they can sit outside and not get wet. I put a web cam inside that shows the sleeping area. The mom and her two kittens enjoy it. I feed them and talk to them.
So far they have not talked back to me though.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You're an angel! Thank you for caring! I saw one sleeping black kitten, and had a glimpse of mother cat. I'll be watching too!


OH! I think the two black kittens are cozying in together!  This will be exciting.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I couldn't get it to load for me. Maybe I'll try again tomorrow...

I made a cat-house for my two outside (barn-cats) kitties. Hubby works at a power plant and gets parts for the turbines in wooden crates, sturdy built boxes. I put a hinged roof on, so I could open it for cleaning, and an opening in front for the kittes to go in/out. I keep a fleece cat bed out there, but I want to find a water-proof outdoor 'kennel heater' to help keep them warm at night.

Dusty will come inside once in a while, but Pretty still retains much of her feral ways and is not comfortable inside the house for longer than five minutes. She likes to sleep in the hay in the horse's manger in the morning sunshine and up by the back door in the little house I built them. 
Like yours, it also has an overhang to protect the opening from rain and protect their bowl of food. I also have it situated so the wind does not blow in.

Have you named everyone?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*What a great thing you did! *

Here are two kitties curled up sleeping when I looked at your web cam!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hmmm, exact same picture and time as when I looked just now :?


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh, I'm so jealous!  I've been bugging my husband for ages to rig up a webcam for our feral feeding area so I can see who's coming and going. He just laughs at me. I'm going to have to figure out how to do it myself someday.

But I don't have any cute snuggling kittens to spy on. :wink:



Zalensia said:


> Hmmm, exact same picture and time as when I looked just now :?


Mitts & Tess' screen capture appears to be live and self-updating.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

yep - that screenshot is self updating. The time changes at the bottom of the screen. How interesting


----------



## bszaronos (Nov 29, 2007)

*a brief update*

Hi all,

Thanks for view my webcam. If you look in the blog section you can see some pictures of tabbie, the kitten we rescued. 

I have not named the outside cats, other then just calling the mom sweetie.

I feed them twice a day, the mom will actually wait for me. If i start running late she will look through the lattice into the kitchen windows. She actually sits there and lets me put her food and water down. I have laid the food down on the other side of the lattice and I can lay down directly on the other side. She looks a little cautious, but after eating doesn't run away.

One of the black kittens will play with my fingers, but the black ones don't come out that much when I am there. So usually I put their food out and I will go inside to let them come out and eat.

The cat house is pretty big, the webcam is just pointing at the wool pillow.
As you can see from the blog pictures, this is a shelf sitting off of the ground. There is also a second smaller shelf inside. So there is plenty of space inside. I have seen the kittens playing with their cat toys inside. Eventually I will put some more camera's inside so I can catch everything. 
They are also starting to roam around a lot more. They like to sit on top of the cat house and also roam around the deck.

Well thanks again everyone.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

New one! 3 kitties resting


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Jet Green said:


> O
> 
> 
> Zalensia said:
> ...


Ahhhh thanks


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I see a kitty sleep away in your shed.


----------

